# Trivia 10/26



## luckytrim (Oct 26, 2018)

trivia 10/26
DID YOU KNOW...
Women started removing hair from their legs in 400  BCE.

1. In U.S. currency, two bills picture people who are NOT U.S.  Presidents ;
Who are they ?
2. Name the Actor ;
"With Six You Get Eggroll" , "Car Wash" , "Outrageous Fortune"  , "Bill and 
Ted's Excellent Adventure"...
3. If I speak Galician, which country am I from ?
  a. - Portugal
  b. - Spain
  c. - Galicia
  d. - Turkey
  d. - Lebanon
4. The oldest professional sports trophy (major league) in  North America is 
awarded to champions of what sport?
5. Where is the College of William and Mary  located?
  a. - Maryland
  b. - Massachusetts
  c. - Virginia
  d. - Pennsylvania
6. The philosophy that praises something which provides 'the  greatest good 
for the greatest number of people' is known by what  name?
  a. - Transcendentalism
  b. - Utilitarianism
  c. - Dialectical Materialism
  d. - Stoicism
7. Complete the Lyric...
He takes me to the places you and I used to go
He tells me over and over that he loves me so
He gives me love that I never got from you
He loves me too, his love is true
Why can't ________
(Three Words)
8. In the "Discworld" novels by Terry Pratchett, how many  elephants support 
Discworld?
  a. - 1
  b. - 2
  c. - 3
  d. - 4

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
The ‘SS’ package available for the 1963 Chevy Nova turned what  had been an 
inexpensive family car into a High-Performance ‘Hot  Rod’.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. Alexander Hamilton and Benjamin Franklin
2. George Carlin
3. - b
4. Ice Hockey
5. - c
6. - b
7. He Be You
8. - d

CRAP !!
Actually, all that the SS package offered in 1963 for the Nova  was special 
trim, wheel covers, bucket seats, special instrumentation, and  a deluxe 
steering wheel all for the low price of $161.00.


----------

